# R5 burst speeds when using the electronic shutter



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 10, 2020)

Has anyone noticed that even the slowest burst speed mode still seems very fast when using the electronic shutter on the R5? I'm half inclined to believe that there's really no difference in burst speeds between normal burst, H, and H+ when you have the fully electronic shutter enabled.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 10, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Has anyone noticed that even the slowest burst speed mode still seems very fast when using the electronic shutter on the R5? I'm half inclined to believe that there's really no difference in burst speeds between normal burst, H, and H+ when you have the fully electronic shutter enabled.


Isn’t e-shutter always 20fps?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 11, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Isn’t e-shutter always 20fps?


The camera still allows you to choose normal burst, H, or H+ with the electronic shutter enabled. But maybe it just gives you full speed no matter what? I guess ultimately I prefer this to how the R handled it, where it would actually lock you out of choosing the electronic shutter if the camera was set to the slower burst speed. That always seemed really asinine to me. You had to select the faster burst speed before it would let you enable the electronic shutter.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 11, 2020)

The R5 manual explains that the electronic shutter shoots 20 FPS no matter what.

This just means that you can keep the same drive modes between electronic and mechanical shutters, which is helpful at least


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 11, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> The R5 manual explains that the electronic shutter shoots 20 FPS no matter what.
> 
> This just means that you can keep the same drive modes between electronic and mechanical shutters, which is helpful at least


Ok, I guess this is my fault for not RTFM. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

It would be nice if they could make the electronic shutter burst run at different speeds, but like I said I'll take this approach any day over the utterly stupid way they just locked you out of normal burst shooting on the EOS R if you had the electronic shutter enabled.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 11, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Ok, I guess this is my fault for not RTFM. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> It would be nice if they could make the electronic shutter burst run at different speeds, but like I said I'll take this approach any day over the utterly stupid way they just locked you out of normal burst shooting on the EOS R if you had the electronic shutter enabled.



I'd like a simple setting that has 'fps' and takes values from 1 .. 20. And not deal with 'single, HS, HS+, really HS, actually HS'


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 11, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I'd like a simple setting that has 'fps' and takes values from 1 .. 20. And not deal with 'single, HS, HS+, really HS, actually HS'


Actually setting the fps would be a little too pedantic for my tastes. Can't imagine you could flip through that setting easily if that's how they laid it out. I'll take the three burst speeds as they have given them to us. Like I said it would be nice if the electronic shutter worked at varying speeds too, but the last thing I'm going to do is complain about the burst speed being too fast.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 11, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Actually setting the fps would be a little too pedantic for my tastes. Can't imagine you could flip through that setting easily if that's how they laid it out. I'll take the three burst speeds as they have given them to us. Like I said it would be nice if the electronic shutter worked at varying speeds too, but the last thing I'm going to do is complain about the burst speed being too fast.


I guess, shooting with electronic shutter at 20FPS and dropping every fourth frame you get 15FPS and dropping every second frame you get 10FPS. I am sure that can be implemented in firmware


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 11, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> I guess, shooting with electronic shutter at 20FPS and dropping every fourth frame you get 15FPS and dropping every second frame you get 10FPS. I am sure that can be implemented in firmware


You would think so. But so far both the EOS R and the R5 have only one burst speed in electronic shutter mode. Like I said, I'm not gonna complain.

Maybe once the data flow is opened up between the sensor and the buffer memory of the camera, that's just a freight train that you can't slow down.


----------

